# Bench Seat



## SWOOSH (Sep 20, 2008)

What are the differences in a 68 and 69 bench seat?If it is the headrest alone can you cover over the headrest for the 68?Or,How easy is it to cut out for the headreast in 68 replacement upholstery?


----------

